# 3 point hitch operation



## Sean Stuber (Jun 5, 2020)

After finally fixing the clutch on my 52? 8n I tried the three point hitch operation. Lift arms raised without a problem, however I cannot get them to lower. The lift control lever (right side of seat) is very hard to push forward while the tractor is running. I left it sit for about 15 minutes and then was able to push it back forward still cant lower the arms. As soon as I engage the Pto (left side arm below seat) the implement lift arms raise even with the lift lever (lever on right side by seat) all they way forward. Any ideas what to do next.


----------

